# Works which will be 50 years old during 2022



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

For a start, below is a subset from my music collection on works written/completed in 1972:

_Aura_ by Bruno Maderna
_Bassoon Concerto_ by David Amram
_Cantus Arcticus_ by Einojuhani Rautavaara
_Cello & Orchestra_ by Morton Feldman
_Concerto de Camera_ by Leonid Bashmakov
_Double Concerto_ by György Ligeti
_Eridanos_ by Iannis Xenakis
_Ethiopiques_ by Julien-François Zbinden
_Gagock_ by Isang Yun
_Metamorphic Variations_ by Arthur Bliss
_Ottavo Concerto_ by Goffredo Petrassi
_Piano Concerto_ by Alexander Goehr
_Pranam I_ by Giacinto Scelsi
_Psychodrama_ by Tadeusz Baird
_Stèle in memoriam d'Igor Stravinsky_ by Alexandre Tansman
_Symphony No. 2_ by Aulis Sallinen
_Symphony No. 3_ by Michael Tippett
_Symphony No. 5_ by Alun Hoddinott
_Tempo Variabile_ by Vagn Holmboe
_Violin Concerto_ by André Jolivet
_Why Not?_ by Erik Bergman

Please add other works that will have their Big 5-0 this year.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Soundtrack to The Cowboys, by John Williams. Beats everything above in terms of popularity, number of concert performances, recordings...Nino Rota's score for the Godfather was from '72 also.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

I hate to say it, but only one work on that list is something I'd care to listen to: Cantus Arcticus by Einojuhani Rautavaara





Was there nothing by Britten or Shostakovich in that year?


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I like Jolivet's Violin Concerto.

Clapping Music by Steve Reich
Distance for oboe and shō ad libitum by Takemitsu


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The completion (Europe version) of Stockhausen’s Momente
Brian Ferneyhough’s Transit
Morton Feldman - Cello and Orchestra
Harrison Birtwistle, La Plage, Fields of Sorrow


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Britten's Cello Suite #3.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll listen to anything. Please keep adding to the list, everybody. I've listened to the Ligeti, Rautavaara, and Britten, but none of the others.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Robert Simpson - Symphony no.5

Alfred Schnittke - _Voices of Nature_ for (wordless) unaccompanied female choir and _Suite in the Old Style_ for violin and piano or harpsichord

Malcolm Arnold - _The Fairfield Overture_ op.110 and Flute Concerto no.2 op.111

William Walton - _Jubilate Deo_ for double mixed choir and organ

Nothing from Shostakovich in 1972 - a very quiet year for him even allowing for his increasing health issues.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

tortkis said:


> I like Jolivet's Violin Concerto.


I like Jolivet...period


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Cello concerto by Denisov! <3


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

As I am also a soundtrack collector, I won't decline music written for cinema or television.

Here are some faves of 1972 vintage:

*Lady Caroline Lamb* by Richard Rodney Bennett
classic DOCTOR WHO serial "The Mutants" by Tristram Cary
*The Mechanic* by Jerry Fielding
*Hammersmith Is Out* by Dominic Frontiere
*Les Galets d'Etretat* by Georges Garvarentz
*La notte dei diavoli* by Giorgio Gaslini
*Pope Joan* by Maurice Jarre
*Living Free* by Sol Kaplan
*The Assassination of Trotsky* by Egisto Macchi
*A com Andromeda* by Mario Migliardi
*Sitting Target* by Stanley Myers
*La prima notte di quiete* by Mario Nascimbene
*L'occhio nel labirinto* by Roberto Nicolosi
*Il monaco* by Piero Piccioni
*Antony & Cleopatra* by John Scott
*Dracula A.D. 1972* by Mike Vickers
*Images* by John Williams


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

George Crumb, Makrokosmos, Volume I


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

In my humble opinion : the Michael Tippett, Britten and Rautavaara will survive.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Akses - Violin Concerto
Babbitt - Tableaux
Birtwistle - The Triumph of Time
Davies - Tenebrae super Gesualdo
Denisov - Clarinet Sonata
Ginastera - Piano Concerto no. 2
Höller - Horizont
Jolivet - Tombeau de Robert de Visée
Krenek - Aulokithara, op. 213a
Lachenmann - String Quartet no. 1 "Gran Torso"
Messiaen - La Fauvette des Jardins 
Murail - L'attente
Penderecki - Cello Concerto no. 1
Pettersson - Symphony no. 10
Sessions - Concertino for Chamber Orchestra
Shchedrin - Polyphonic Notebook
Wuorinen - Speculum Speculi
Xenakis - Linaia-Agon


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*bump*

1st quarter of year 2022 is almost over ... any further faves to pile on here?


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Not mentioned yet:

PM Davies - Taverner
Lutoslawski - Preludes & Fugue 
Nørgård - Symphony no. 3
Henze - Heliogabalus Imperator
Schnittke - Voices of Nature
Lachenmann - Gran Torso
Murail - Estuaire
Rautavaara - Vigilia
Stockhausen - Am Himmel wandre ich
Nono - Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Cerha - Spiegel
Krenek - Statisch und Ekstatisch


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

On my list of string quartets > 1950, I find for 1972 additionally:

Gloria Coates	String Quartet No. 2
Vagn Holmboe	String Quartet No. 11


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Karel Goeyvaerts - Piano Quartet

He seems to be a somewhat underappreciated composer.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

These are the standouts for me from 1972:

Bruno Maderna - Aura
György Ligeti - Double Concerto
André Jolivet - Violin Concerto
Morton Feldman - Cello and Orchestra
Birtwistle - The Triumph of Time
Sessions - Concertino for Chamber Orchestra
Wuorinen - Speculum Speculi
Henze - Heliogabalus Imperator
Krenek - Statisch und Ekstatisch
Goffredo Petrassi - Ottavo
Penderecki - Cello Concerto no. 1


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> Soundtrack to The Cowboys, by John Williams. Beats everything above in terms of popularity, number of concert performances, recordings...Nino Rota's score for the Godfather was from '72 also.


Not sure why that is meaningful, though...

After all, the popularity of _you_r entire classical music collection, is dwarfed by: hip-hop, country, K-POP, pop, EDM.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Copland - Three Latin American Sketches for orchestra 
Rorem - Last Poems of Wallace Stevens, for voice, cello & piano
Rzewski - Attica, for speaker and variable ensemble
R. Murray Schafer - East (meditations on a text from Ishna Upanishad)


----------

